# The best steel ball ammo



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Guys I found the ultimate steel ball ammo and it comes in 14 and 16 mm

This man has tested these steel balls and they actually follow their prey after you shoot them in the direction of your prey, so whether you miss or not they follow the target and can pierce through bone, and even concrete walls.

He used them for 5 episodes with high success.

Here's the ammo









Here's the vendor









Sorry I didnt try this ammo before









Just kidding guys, a little humor to liven it up


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol! It's been ages since I've seen those. Just the thing for slingshot hunting!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

From the Phantasm series of movies. These sliver balls would fly around and home in on people. The spikes would stick into them and then a drill bit would come out of the ball and finish them off.














In the movies, they were about tennis ball size, iirc.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

now i get it, thanks to google


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Well atleast one person got the Humor lol

I love the Phantasm series of movies they were great!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Oh! I guess I missed that one ... can't imagine how.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico, I got you joke right away. I remmember these movies vividly since they were always at the front of a movie teather when Iwas a little chavalito here in my borntown. Good joke canijo.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Good one!


----------



## matrixtide (Jan 27, 2011)

Real funny work guys. Got the gag immediately! 1980s horror films were the best and who can beat the tall man lol. Cheers, Matrix


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL I saw that and I was like Man, I gotta get me somma those!


----------

